# cube ams gegen stereo



## gurkecucumber (20. August 2010)

hi

ich bin im urlaub einmal das cube ams und einmal das cube stereo gefahren. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen großen unterschied gemerkt.

wann ist ein ams vorteilhafter und wann ein stereo? Oer ist das eher geschmacksache welches bike man lieber hat ?

wollte mir nämlich eines der beiden bikes für nächstes jahr holen


gruß


----------



## dusi__ (20. August 2010)

mh, will nich frech sein aber dann frag besser kurz vor deinem kauf noch mal nach, bald kommen ne vielzahl an modellen raus (von den AMS) die jeden bereich abdecken sollen, da wird bestimmt das richtige für deine ansprüche bei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkecucumber (20. August 2010)

ich hol mir vermutlich eher ein gebrauchtes.

einen gezielten einsatzbereich habe ich auch nicht wirklich. Will damit im Sommer in der Schweiz sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab fahren .  Und bergab auch jedes terrain.

aber mir sind die unterschiede noch nicht so ganz klar geworden, von den 2 bikes. Die unterschiedlichen serien von ams und stereo unterschieden sich ja nur in dem komponenten. Und da ich das bike nicht so viel benutzen werde, werden mir einfachere komponenten reichen


----------



## NobbyNico (20. August 2010)

Ein wesentlicher Unterschied ist die Sitzposition. Die ist beim AMS getreckter/sportlicher als beim Stereo (mehr aufrecht).

Mein Händler hat die beiden Bikes so beschrieben:
AMS - mehr Touren als Trails
Stereo - mehr Trails als Touren

Hab mich letztes Jahr dann für das Stereo entschieden, da meine Lendenwirbelsäule das AMS nicht mochte.


----------



## gurkecucumber (20. August 2010)

hi

ok dann wäre wohl das stereo auch besser für mich , das blöde ist, das man das ja immer erst nach 100km merkt, was einen dann stört


----------



## bjoern.badst (20. August 2010)

Naja das AMS hat ja auch 40mm weniger Federweg. Schwieriger wiegt der Vergleich von AMS125 und Stereo. Mit dem AMS125 kannste ganz ordentlich Trails räubern...es taugt aber auch für nen Spaßmarathon.
Gehst du von vornherein eher abfahrtsorientiert an die Sache ran und willst ein Bike mit Reserven - nehm das Stereo.
Auch mit einbeziehen solltest du die Überlegung ob du eine moderne oder eher klassische Geo bevorzugst!


----------



## gurkecucumber (20. August 2010)

hi

jo tendierte auch eher richtung ams 125 wenn

bei 1,86 körpergröße bräuchte ich schon ein 20" oder, wiel ich auch gesehen habe, das einige mit der größe noch ein 18" fuhren


----------



## WRC206 (20. August 2010)

ICh fahre mit 1,88 m ein 20" AMS . Für mich finde ich die Größe sehr angenehm.

Das AMS ist recht flexibel im Einsatzbereich. Manche fahren damit den ein oder anderen (Halb-)Marathon, andere fahren nen Alpencross und wieder andere fahren damit sogar im Bikepark.
Mit kleinen Veränderungen passt es in jeden dieser Bereiche. Selbstverständlich ist es dann nie das Optimum für eine spezielle Richtung, aber man kann halt in jede Richtung Ausflüge unternehmen.

Ich bin bis jetzt fast ausschließlich Touren gefahren und schwenke jetzt um auf abfahrtsorientiertes biken. Andere Reifen, wenn man will/sich leisten kann anderer Vorbau/Lenker und ein bisschen anders vom Fahrwerk abstimmen und schon passt es in eine andere Sparte...meiner Meinung nach also ein guter Allrounder wenn man sich nicht festlegen will oder noch nicht weiß, in welche Richtung des MTB man gehen will.


----------



## chief70 (22. August 2010)

1,86 18" für mich optimal


----------



## Sentilo (23. August 2010)

Wenn das 150er AMS da ist, wird es nur noch eine Frage der Optik sein. "Klassisch" à la AMS oder "modern" à la Stereo. Für mich als Tourenfahrer taugt das Stereo perfekt; ich hab's dem AMS vorgezogen, weil es das mit so viel Federweg heuer noch nicht gab. 

Was das "abfahrtsorientiert" beim Stereo anbelangt: Die fetten Alberts runter, Nics oder Rons drauf, und schon geht es bergauf 'ne ganze Ecke besser. Bin gestern mit zwei Hardtailern auf Tour gegangen und hatte bergauf keinen Nachteil, bergab konnte ich sie locker herbrennen mit 1 A Komfort und Sicherheitsgefühl 

Fazit: Stereo = AMS mit XL-Federweg

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## gurkecucumber (23. August 2010)

hi

ok, theoretisch könnte ich doch auch nachträglich die gabel austauschen oder?
weiß jemand wo man die maße der länge der einzelenen gabeln findet?

bei fox shox finde ich die irgendwie nicht zu den einzelnen

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (23. August 2010)

Ist das Stereo mit diesen leichtbau reifen nicht ein bisschen pannenanfällig?

Mit den Fat Albert hatte ich dahingehend zumindest noch keine Probleme.


----------



## napstarr (23. August 2010)

Nobby Nic auf nem Stereo kann man ja noch tolerieren, aber Rocket Ron ... ?!?

Das is wie nen 911er fahren und dann 155er Reifen mit 14 Zoll Felgen aufziehen die bis 160 km/h freigegeben sind


----------



## icube (23. August 2010)

bin das ams 125 und das stereo jeweils ein jahr gefahren und muss sagen dass das stereo um welten angenehmer zufahren ist in sachen speed als auch sitzhaltung! ich würde zum stereo greifen weil auch der hinterbau wie ich finde viel schöner arbeitet! 

____________________
Verkaufe Fox Talas 140 mm in weiß / 2009 !!


----------



## bjoern.badst (23. August 2010)

icube schrieb:


> bin das ams 125 und das stereo jeweils ein jahr gefahren und muss sagen dass das stereo um welten angenehmer zufahren ist in sachen speed als auch sitzhaltung! ich würde zum stereo greifen weil auch der hinterbau wie ich finde viel schöner arbeitet!



Also das wiederspricht meinen Erfahrungen! Die Sitzhaltung auf dem Stereo ist aufrechter, demnach besser wenns technisch wird. AMS125 etwas sportlicher, demnach auch mehr für Speed aber immer noch aufrecht genug für ne gewisse Bequemlichkeit beim Touren (mit kurzem Vorbau).
Vom Hinterbau her konnte ich kaum Unterschiede feststellen -- beide schön feinfühlig, wenn das Setup stimmt.

Aber das Empfinden ist ja bekanntlich bei jedem anders und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Sentilo (23. August 2010)

napstarr schrieb:


> Nobby Nic auf nem Stereo kann man ja noch tolerieren, aber Rocket Ron ... ?!? Das is wie nen 911er fahren und dann 155er Reifen mit 14 Zoll Felgen aufziehen die bis 160 km/h freigegeben sind


 
Die Lady-Version des Stereo kommt serienmäßig mit 2.4er Rocket Rons. Und dass die Stereo-Damen es weniger krachen lassen ... kaum anzunehmen. Die Reifen wiegen 530 g statt 750 g beim dicken Albert. Das spürt man schon. Die Herren-Stereos haben bei meinem Händler grundsätzlich 2.25er Nics drauf. Die Fat Albert gibt's nur auf besonderen Wunsch.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## ThunderRoad (23. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Die Lady-Version des Stereo kommt serienmäßig mit 2.4er Rocket Rons. Und dass die Stereo-Damen es weniger krachen lassen ... kaum anzunehmen. Die Reifen wiegen 530 g statt 750 g beim dicken Albert. Das spürt man schon. Die Herren-Stereos haben bei meinem Händler grundsätzlich 2.25er Nics drauf. Die Fat Albert gibt's nur auf besonderen Wunsch.



Die Stereo-Damen wiegen aber auch oft <60kg und die Stereo-Herren...meistens eher nicht 
Die FA sind aber von Cube aus immer drauf, i.d.R. sogar 2.4" breit.
Stellt sich die Frage, was Dein Händler mit den vielen schönen Alberts anstellt  - und v.a. warum er die austauscht. Der NN kann fast nix besser, selbst beim Rollwiderstand gibts kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (23. August 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> Also das wiederspricht meinen Erfahrungen! Die Sitzhaltung auf dem Stereo ist aufrechter, demnach besser wenns technisch wird. AMS125 etwas sportlicher, demnach auch mehr für Speed aber immer noch aufrecht genug für ne gewisse Bequemlichkeit beim Touren (mit kurzem Vorbau).
> Vom Hinterbau her konnte ich kaum Unterschiede feststellen -- beide schön feinfühlig, wenn das Setup stimmt.
> 
> Aber das Empfinden ist ja bekanntlich bei jedem anders und das ist auch gut so!




also mit speed meinte ich schnelle technische singeltrails hätte mich vll genauer ausdrücken sollen! meinen hometrail konnte ich mit den stereo um welten schneller fahren als mit dem ams 125! das ams 125 wirkte auf mich etwas träger nicht so agil...! und mit dem stereo hat man hald einen viel breiteren einsatzbereich sowohl touren als auch lightenduro...!


----------



## napstarr (23. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Die Herren-Stereos haben bei meinem Händler grundsätzlich 2.25er Nics drauf. Die Fat Albert gibt's nur auf besonderen Wunsch.



Ich kenn das auch so dass da 2,4 er FA drauf sind, hab noch nie was anderes im Schaufenster gesehen.

Dein Händler verkauft nicht zufällig bei Ebay nebenher noch Reifen?


----------



## gurkecucumber (23. August 2010)

hi

 so nunmal wieder eine ernste frage 

 hab jetzt ein cube stereo k24 aus 08 mit 350km laufleistung mir besorgt. hoffe für 1350 war das nen guter deal. oder doch nicht? (wenn man mal davon ausgeht, das das bike keine schäden hat ^^)

 das hat eine fox talas rlc 140mm ohne poplock.
 weiß jemand ob ich eine nachgerüstet bekomme? bzw ist die gabel überhaubt gut?

 danke
 gruß
 gurki


----------



## Sentilo (23. August 2010)

@ napstarr

Nee, das ist kein ebay-Tandler, aber hier in München sind halt viele Alpenfahrer unterwegs, und deren Ausstattungswünsche werden eben vom Händler berücksichtigt. Die meisten wollten anscheinend lieber 2.25er Nics als 2.4er Alberts, deshalb kamen die 2010er AMS und Stereo SE serienmäßig mit denen. Wer dickere Schlappen braucht, kann ja kostenlos tauschen.


----------



## bjoern.badst (24. August 2010)

icube schrieb:


> also mit speed meinte ich schnelle technische singeltrails hätte mich vll genauer ausdrücken sollen! meinen hometrail konnte ich mit den stereo um welten schneller fahren als mit dem ams 125! das ams 125 wirkte auf mich etwas träger nicht so agil...! und mit dem stereo hat man hald einen viel breiteren einsatzbereich sowohl touren als auch lightenduro...!



OK dann wäre das mit dem Speed geklärt...!

Ich hab im Großen und Ganzen vom "Speed" her absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen den Bikes feststellen können -- mit dem AMS125 gings hochzu etwas schneller -- das Stereo rockt runterzu mehr.

Trotzdem hat den breiten Einsatzbereich in meinen Augen immer noch das AMS125...eben von Marathon über AlpenX bis zu relativ harten Einsätzen.
Das Stereo kann das auch (Marathon vielleicht nicht)...ohne Frage...aber ist im Einsatzbereich eben eher aufs härtere spezialisiert!
Aber wo fängt hart an? Wo hört gemütlich touren auf? Ist in meinen Augen alles eine Frage der Komponenten am Bike und persönlicher Vorlieben.
Schlimmer wird dieses "geeier" noch wenns ein AMS150 gibt!




So und wo kann ich jetzt mein AMS gegen ein Stereo tauschen?


----------



## icube (24. August 2010)

bjoern.badst schrieb:


> OK dann wäre das mit dem Speed geklärt...!
> 
> Ich hab im Großen und Ganzen vom "Speed" her absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen den Bikes feststellen können -- mit dem AMS125 gings hochzu etwas schneller -- das Stereo rockt runterzu mehr.
> 
> ...



Ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache. und wenn mans nicht ganz so genau sieht sind beide bikes top das is keine frage und das preisleitungsverhältnis stimmt auch zumind noch!  
ich versuche grad meine fox talas loszuwerden weil wie ich finde die rock shox zb revelation irgwie besser oder schöner arbeit aber das wie so viele ansichtssache! braucht zufälig wer ne talas  ?
und das mit dem ams 150 versteh ich eig auch nicht ganz ist bestimmt ein super bike aber dann hat man wieder das thema stereo vs. ams balbablablaba


----------



## gurkecucumber (24. August 2010)

gurkecucumber schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so nunmal wieder eine ernste frage
> 
> ...



kann sich dazu jemand plz äußern??

gruß


----------



## T212 (25. August 2010)

Es gibt keinen Remote-Lockout für die TALAS.


----------



## Fetcher (25. August 2010)

T212 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Remote-Lockout für die TALAS.



Gibt es wohl. Nur nicht Serienmäßig. Die Gabel muss zu Toxohilics geschickt werden, und da wird es umgebaut. Ist aber relativ kostspielig.


----------



## gurkecucumber (25. August 2010)

hi

ja hahb ich auch festgestellt, naja probier ich es erstmal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotoni (26. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Wenn das 150er AMS da ist, wird es nur noch eine Frage der Optik sein. "Klassisch" à la AMS oder "modern" à la Stereo. Für mich als Tourenfahrer taugt das Stereo perfekt; ich hab's dem AMS vorgezogen, weil es das mit so viel Federweg heuer noch nicht gab.
> 
> Was das "abfahrtsorientiert" beim Stereo anbelangt: Die fetten Alberts runter, Nics oder Rons drauf, und schon geht es bergauf 'ne ganze Ecke besser. Bin gestern mit zwei Hardtailern auf Tour gegangen und hatte bergauf keinen Nachteil, bergab konnte ich sie locker herbrennen mit 1 A Komfort und Sicherheitsgefühl
> 
> ...




jedoch ist die geometrie verschieden (sitzposition, hinterbau mit dualtrailcontrol beim stereo,ect.) 
ich kann nur sagen:
bin mit meinem stereo super zufrieden


----------



## possie (28. August 2010)

Ich bin am vergangenen Dienstag auf Mallorca eine Tour mit dem AMS 125er gefahren. Ich habe zwar keinen Vergleich zum Stereo, aber ich fand das Teil echt angenehm.

Und wir sind wirklich alles gefahren, über Straße, Trails, bergauf, bergab...

Ich fand es echt klasse und überlege mir auch eins zu kaufen.

Wenn jemand weiss, wo ich ein gutes gebrauchtes finde, dann immer her mit Tipps.

Habe aber auch schon den Bikeshop angeschrieben, wo ich die Tour gemacht habe, mal sehen was die sagen...


----------



## Pedal41 (28. August 2010)

Hello,

Stereo von der Stange nur mit den dicken Alberts !!!!!!!!

Gruss,


----------



## possie (28. August 2010)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> Stereo von der Stange nur mit den dicken Alberts !!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruss,




Meinste mich???


----------



## Pedal41 (29. August 2010)

possie schrieb:


> Meinste mich???



schuldigung !

Betr. Beitrag von Sentilo 23.August 2010,

Gruss,


----------

